# Wie Öffnet man CR Dateien ?



## BMW M-Power (14. Juni 2008)

*Wie Öffnet man CR Dateien ?*

Hallo,

als ich heute von meiner kamera fotos die verloren gegangen sind wiederhergestellt hab, hat er die dateien zwar alle gefunden, aber das problem ist, dass das alle CR dateien sind.

Nun meine Frage, wie öffnet man eigentlich diese "CR" Dateien ?

MfG
Pascal


----------



## Wannseesprinter (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wie Öffnet man CR Dateien ?*

Also: Die wiederhergestellten Bilder deiner Kamera tragen die Endung .cr?

Versuche diese Endung einfach durch ein .jpg zu ändern, falls bei dir Endungen angezeigt werden. Damit solltest du problemlos die Dateien mit allen Bildbetrachtern öffnen/bearbeiten können.


----------



## BMW M-Power (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wie Öffnet man CR Dateien ?*

Nein, Guckst du :

Also das bild, das wiederhergestellt wurde, hat die endung JPG. aber der eigentliche dateityp ist CR. !!

Ich weiss nicht, wie ich das öffnen soll 

MfG
Pascal


----------



## klefreak (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wie Öffnet man CR Dateien ?*

dann musst du in den erweiterten Einstellungen bei deinem Explorer (dort wo man entscheidet ob alle dateien sichtbar sind oder nicht ,..) das häkchen bei [] erweiterung bei bekannten dateinamen entfernen/nicht anzeigen wegmachen und danach einfach das foto von "bild.jpg.cr" in "bild.jpg" umbenennen

btw welches recovery programm benützt du?? 

bei normalen programmen, welche gelöschte Fotos auf einer Speicherkarte wiederherstellen wird das Foto auch als .jpeg und nicht als .jpg.cr gespeichert
--> PC Inspector File Recovery - Download - CHIP Online


lg Klemens


----------



## BMW M-Power (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wie Öffnet man CR Dateien ?*

Hat mit dem proggi geklappt, vielen dank !!


----------

